# Kenpo Karambit Association



## kenpohands (Oct 7, 2003)

Hello everyone,
This is Angelo Collado of Kenpo Karambit, Steve Tarani and Myself are excited to announce that our Kenpo Karate Association is up and running. Please visit our website and check it all out.
http://kenpokarambit.com/KKAINFO.html

Mission Statement: The KKA was formulated to provide a new and innovative branch of the Kenpo Karate System. The Kenpo Karambit Association is a collaboration of Angelo Collado and Steve Tarani. The combination of the Ancient blade and the modern principles and concepts of Kenpo Karate create a new avenue for the Martial Artist to incorporate an edged weapon within their system without re-learning a new blade system. 
It is the mission of the KKA to introduce a new weapon called the Karambit and to teach how the Karambit may be implemented within any Martial Arts style. The KKA is impartial to where you come from, whom you train with or what rank you hold. As a KKA member we are all students and teachers. The KKA is a non-political group of serious martial art blade enthusiasts. Our goal is to exchange ideas and learn from one another at all times. We train together and learn from each other regardless of what crest you choose to wear. The KKA is an association meant to share training methods and share life experiences that pertain to the improvement of ones development in the arts. The KKA is open to ALL-open mined martial artist and styles. The KKAs goal is to hold training sessions and seminars throughout the world promoting brotherhood between all styles and sharing our new discoveries with the Karambit. 
Mr. Collado is located in the Glendora/Pasadena area. 
Mr. Collado will be teaching a Kenpo Karambit class weekly in Pasadena beginning in Oct, 2003 

Mr. Collado will also be hosting a weekly 2-hour training session open to all interested practicioners. 
This on NOT a class, it is a workout session geared to practice various Karambit/knife applications with different size partners of different backgrounds. A time to learn and exchange training ideas. A monthly matt fee of $20 to offset studio time
Please e-mail Mr. Collado for information on times and locations. 
kenpohands@excite.com


http://www.kenpokarambit


----------



## arnisador (Nov 14, 2003)

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9482


----------

